# Change in make.conf port options syntax



## kpa (Aug 18, 2015)

This commit yesterday removed support for $UNIQUENAME and $LATEST_LINK variables, it went quite unannounced and took me by surprise:

http://svnweb.freebsd.org/ports?view=revision&revision=394508

There is a notice about the change in /usr/ports/UPDATING but `pkg updating` will not catch that unless you use `pkg updating UNIQUENAME` which is not something you'd think of doing.


```
20150817:
AFFECTS: everybody who still uses <UNIQUENAME>_SET/UNSET in make.conf
AUTHOR: mat@FreeBSD.org

The use of <UNIQUENAME>_SET/UNSET has been deprecated for a long time,
replaced by <OPTIONS_NAME>_SET/UNSET. It is now not supported any more.
A warning will be issued telling you what to do, for example:

$ make
/!\ WARNING /!\
You are using perl_SET which is not supported any more, use:
lang_perl5.20_SET= DEBUG
```


This change affects those who are not using saved port options but depend on their make.conf(5) to set the correct options. Before the change the syntax for setting port specific options was:


```
${UNIQUENAME}_SET= BLAH1 BLAH2
${UNIQUENAME}_UNSET= BLAH3
```

After the change the syntax is:


```
${OPTIONS_NAME}_SET= BLAH1 BLAH2
${OPTIONS_NAME}_UNSET= BLAH3
```

You can find what the value of OPTIONS_NAME is for a port by running:


```
$ make -C /usr/ports/editors/vim -V OPTIONS_NAME
editors_vim
```

As a concrete example here is a snippet from my make.conf(5) and what I had to change to keep the same settings in effect:


```
# editors/vim
vim_SET= CONSOLE
vim_UNSET= RUBY TCL GTK2
```
After the change:

```
# editors/vim
editors_vim_SET= CONSOLE
editors_vim_UNSET= RUBY TCL GTK2
```


----------



## freethread (Aug 20, 2015)

Good to know. This is new to me but with some interest.


----------

